# 25 Coolest Aquariums List, thought you might enjoy! :)



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

http://list25.com/the-25-most-extreme-aquariums-in-the-world/

It's literally got some AMAZING aquariums!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

fun fact about the smallest aquarium, the fish inside it are Zebra Danio fry!

I wish I could have some of those aquascaped tanks, and I've been threatening to learn to build with Acrylic to make a coffee table tank, or even a computer desk tank!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Ive wanted to visit the Georgia Aquarium for years. It is on my bucket list.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Some of those are not great. But most are amazing!


----------



## funkman262 (Jan 12, 2013)

Bombalurina said:


> Some of those are not great. But most are amazing!


To be fair, the article is called "The 25 Most Extreme Aquariums in the World" and does not claim these aquariums to be cool or awesome. I don't consider the "Fish N' Flush" or the "Infinity Aquarium" to be cool at all, but I can certainly admit that they are extreme.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Good point.  I should also clarify that I was talking from the point of view of fishy well-being rather than my personal opinion, but you are right - they are extreme!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah, I should have said extreme, lol it was late and I was tired! Stayed up way too late watching those videos, then looking up that underwater resort. 30,000 for a 1 week stay, all inclusive. What?! Lol looks like I won't be able to afford that unless I hit the lotto, or save up all my life


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

logisticsguy said:


> Ive wanted to visit the Georgia Aquarium for years. It is on my bucket list.


Me too!! The GA aquarium is going to be a pitstop on my next trip to FL. 
Oh by the way, take a trip around the beginning of may and on your way back you can make a pitstop in ohio to get yourself a couple bettas  lol


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Another "Extreme" tank. A fully functioning deep fryer with an aquarium underneath. >_<


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> Me too!! The GA aquarium is going to be a pitstop on my next trip to FL.
> Oh by the way, take a trip around the beginning of may and on your way back you can make a pitstop in ohio to get yourself a couple bettas  lol


Oh that is a great idea! I bet I could spend a whole week at the Georgia aquarium and still not want to leave.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Haha I bet I wouldn't want to leave either. My main reason to go woul be the what sharks  I've wanted to see one since I was young enough to remember. I actually want to swim with one, but seeing one is just as cool!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I was just looking at these and my mom told me that a family friend of ours used to have a 500 gal reef tank. I almost cried I want it so bad.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I had the $$, I would so get a coffee table aquarium


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I can't wait to have a billionaire, so that all the walls in my house (apart from bedrooms and bathrooms) can be gigantic tanks. And someone else can clean them.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I would love a coffee table aquarium, but I just feel like nobody would really pay much attention to it because its not really in their line of sight.
I mean obviously visitors would, but they, and you, aren't going to Crain your necks down to watch them for a long period of time, and sitting on the floor isn't very comfortable IMo.
Anyways, really cool idea, just not very practical, to me


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh the Georgia Aquarium! I so want to go there, more so after Jen Lawrence and Josh Hutcherson went. THey have WHALE SHARKS!!! And Takashi Amano, who has been in the serious fish addicts club for more then 3 months and NOT heard of him?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I was going to add the Monterrey bay aquarium, but it ended up being on the list LOL

I love that aquarium, here's more pics of it



Another view into the above tank


And the open ocean tank, which used to be called the outer bay tank


----------

